# Need help identifying what's making these holes



## BenSchinkel (Aug 17, 2021)

I have been battling moles all summer and now I have something else making holes in my yard but I don't know what. Hoping someone can help.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Looks similar to holes Ive seen in mine. Either a skunk or **** I would imagine


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Squirrels burying nuts?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I vote squirrels. They know winter is coming..


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Use this flowchart:

https://naturalresources.extension.iastate.edu/wildlife/diagnosing-holes-yard

Hard to say, but maybe vole, chipmunk, or ground squirrel.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

squirrels. I get them too.


----------

